# Corrado SLC Front Brake Improvement Questions



## eskimo88 (Jun 25, 2016)

Wondering if someone can offer advice here.


I have a 92 SLC with the stock front 11.1" brakes and 16" wheels and Im trying to get ready for more track days.

I want to go to the front 11.3" rotors with either the late front MK3 VR6 DE calipers, or the front MK4 1.8T Passat calipers. I do not want anything larger than 11.3, I realize 12.3 exists and all but I only want 11.3 fronts. I dont want the added mass, Im just going to put the $ into the best pads and use the brakes carefully.

I was told that the late front MK3 VR6 DE calipers are 54mm bore and require a "custom" front brake line which nobody apparently sells.

I was told that the front MK4 1.8T Passat calipers are 57mm and can use the existing Corrado SLC brake lines.

Both require the front 11.3" (288mm x 25mm) rotor, and the corresponding carrier.


Can someone verify if I can in fact use my Corrado SLC front brake lines with the front MK4 1.8T calipers ? 


Would I need anything else, like springs, longer bolts, different style banjo bolts, washers under the banjo bolts, ect .... ??????

I do plan to buy the tyrolsport brass pins for these.

Would going to the 57mm bore passat 1.8T caliper from the 54mm bore cause the brake pedal to sink farther ? In my opinion, its already has too much travel. I certainly DONT want to increase the pedal travel. Hopefully someone has done this set up and can confirm.

Any guidance here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## eskimo88 (Jun 25, 2016)

Can someone verify if I can in fact use my Corrado SLC front brake lines with the front MK4 1.8T calipers ?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

The difference or incompatibilty may be due to a difference in hose length or caliper hose fittings.

On a MKIII VR6 with 11.0" calipers, the brake lines are routed differently than on Golfs and Jettas with 2.0L 4-cylinder engines. The front brake hoses are shorter than those on the VR6 Golf and Jetta as a result. When a 2.0L engined car is converted to 11.0" front calipers from a VR6 Jetta or Golf, or a Passat or Corrado G60, the original hoses used with the 4-cylinder car's 10.1" front calipers are reused (or new stainless hoses for 10.1" caliper can be installed).

VW has the tendency to standardize parts. Do you know if the front hoses on your SLC are shorter than those used on the G60, the same way that the hoses on the VR6 Jettas and Golfs are shorter than those on the 2.0L Jetta and Golf? How about the hoses that were used on the Passats? Passats were sold with 10.1", 11.0", and 11.3" front calipers. I would think that a hose from a Passat will fit, if one from a G60 Corrado or 2.0L Jetta or Golf does not.

MKIII Owners that want to convert to MKIV rear brake calipers are often told the same thing that you have been told. Namely, that a custom hose must be used to connect the MKIV rear calipers to the existing MKIII brake lines on MKIIIs with rear disk brakes. Not true, the hoses necessary to connect the MKIV rear calipers to MKIII rear disk brake lines are standard VW Passat parts used on the back-half of one model year, and the first half of the next model year.

When mixing parts from different model years, you have to be willing to research the VW parts books, and you can usually find a standard/stock VW part that will do what you want to accomplish.


----------



## eskimo88 (Jun 25, 2016)

verified passat 1.8T calipers work with the corrado vr6 lines. same m10 thread and seems to seal up nicely. overall a good set up and the rock auto reman calipers are nice. much larger than stock, much larger pads too. still bedding in the pads and new rotors, and now battling my shorted out instrument cluster so cant really drive much yet...

ill report back soon, ill try to do a driving school once i know its all working properly.


----------



## eskimo88 (Jun 25, 2016)

Man these Hawk HPS street pads are soft, there is absolutely NO bite. Im not sure if Ive screwed up something or maybe just need to re-bleed the brakes again but this sucks. No way in hell this would last on track. I can mash the brake pedal into the carpet and keep going from 60 mph. I gotta figure this out, of swap back to the Corrado callipers. Maybe the Mc isnt up to the task of driving 57mm calipers after all.

Hopefully just needs more bleeding, but i went thru 2 cans of fluid and no more bubbles were coming out...:screwy:


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

eskimo88 said:


> Man these Hawk HPS street pads are soft, there is absolutely NO bite. Im not sure if Ive screwed up something or maybe just need to re-bleed the brakes again but this sucks. No way in hell this would last on track. I can mash the brake pedal into the carpet and keep going from 60 mph. I gotta figure this out, of swap back to the Corrado callipers. Maybe the Mc isnt up to the task of driving 57mm calipers after all.
> 
> Hopefully just needs more bleeding, but i went thru 2 cans of fluid and no more bubbles were coming out...:screwy:




Could it also be that your master cylinder is worn out?

Does the Corrado use the master cylinder from a MKII, or the larger diameter master cylinder from a MKIII?


----------



## eskimo88 (Jun 25, 2016)

i suppose, but it was fine before switching to these larger calipers...


----------



## a_riot (Jun 14, 2005)

eskimo88 said:


> i suppose, but it was fine before switching to these larger calipers...


Have you done any trouble shooting? Are all discs getting warm? To what temp? I get about 150F fronts and 100F rear after some normal braking. Is your brake proportioning valve working? Is power boost working? Did you grease the sliding pins? Clean all surfaces with Brake Kleen? There's lots to go wrong.


----------

